# شوفوا اد ايه الولاد مظلومين



## KARL (1 أغسطس 2009)

(1)لو البنت فى وسط المحاضرة عطشت وحبت تشترى كانز تقول للدكتور من
فضلك يا دكتور عايزة اخرج يسالها ليه تقوله عندى ظروف ومن غير مايعرف ايه
هى الظروف تلاقى الباب اتفتح .
اما الولد لو جاله تليفون ان ابوه مات واخواته اتحرقوا وامه فى الانعاش
يروح يقول هى جامعة ابوك روح اترزع مكانك مش مهم تحضر الدافنة كفاية تحضر
العزاء .

(2) لو حصل زعل بين البنت وباباها مش هيطردها هما شخطتين وضربة خفيفة علشان البنت عضمها طرى .
اما الولد اجارك الله شلاليت وبونيات ويطرده من البيت وعينك متشوف الا النور ويدوبك يلحق مكان ينام جنب البواب .

(3) لو فى الاتوبيس وبنت دخلت وملقتش مكان عصر صلاح الدين الايوبى يرجع
وكل واحد يعمل ابو العرام وابو الشهامة ويقوم واتفضلى يا انسة .
اما لو طلع راجل الاتوبيس عصر جنكيز خان يرجع والتكشيرة تترسم على
الوشوش واللى يطلع راسة من الشباك قال بيشم هوا والتانى قال بيتفرج على
المحلات ويتحرق اللى واقف .

(4)لو بنت سقطت اخر السنة وعيطت شوية مامتها هتقولها معلش خيرها فى غيرها تعوضيها السنة اللى جاية البنت ملهاش الا بيت جوزها .
اما الولد يا خرابى يا خسارة تعبى فيك روح شوف ( ...... ) ابن عمك
بيطلع من الاوائل كل سنة و{ ( ......) دايما بيسقط وبيكدب على اهلة } انت
من بكرة تنزل تشتغل مع اسطى بلية الميكانيكى تعمل بلوقمتك .يا صايع يا ضايع والخ.........

(5) لو بنت فشلت فى التعليم تقعد تعمل شغل البيت وتستنى العريس وهى بتغنى البحر بيضحك ليه وانا نازلة ادلع اغسل الحلل .
اما الولد ينزل يشتغل صبى ميكانيكى او يبيع مناديل فى اشارات المرور .

(6) لو حرامى نط على البيت الاب والام يجروا يطمنوا على البنات ومتخفوش ويطبطبوا عليهم .
اما الولاد الاب يرصهم قدامه صف وانا مش مخلف ولاد ماهو الحرامى لو
عارف انى سايب رجالة فى البيت مكنش اتجرأ ودخل البيت انا اصلا مخلف شوية
خرفان .

(7) فى الشتا لو جيه ضيوف البنات اهلا يا اونكل اذيك وبوس واحضان فى
بناته . اما الولد انزل هات كذا وكذا .... . وياسلام لو هيباتوا البنات
تلم بعضيها وفى اوضة اما الولاد يسحبوا مخدة وبطانية ويناموا جنب لاكى
الكلب فوق السطوح .

( لو حصلت خناقة فى المنطقة البنات تقعد تتفرج على الخناقة من الشبابيك .
اما الولاد اللى يشد سكينة واللى يشد جنزير واللى نبوت ويرجعوا اللى
السكينة فى باطنة واللى النبوت متكسر على دماغة واللى الجنزير معلم على
قفاه .

(9) لو الحرب قامت البنت تقعد تتفرج على الاحداث فى قناة الجزيرة وهى بتأزاز لب وسودانى وتقلب شوية على ميلودى وروتانا .
اما الولد بيكون شايل الالى ويرجع ياعينى وودنة مقطوعة وفاقد الذاكرة
وشايل رجلة على كتافة ويشوف باباه يقولة امال فين اخواتى يا ماما .

(10) الولد لو رايح مشوار مع اخته يصحى فى ميعاده ويكوى لبسة ويلبس
ويحط جل فى شعرة ويستنى اخته وينام من كتر الانتظار والهدوم المكوية
تتكرمش والجل ينشف ويبقى عامل زى عش العصفور وهى تخرج برنسيسة بالميكب
والبرفيوم وينزلوا الشارع ويقعدوا يتريقوا عليه ويقولوا الحظ لما ياتى
يخلي الشيك قرداتى.​منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## مريم12 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا كارل*
*شفتوا البنات ليها احترامها ازاى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرررررررسى على الموضوع الرائع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KARL (1 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تحفة يا كارل*
> *شفتوا البنات ليها احترامها ازاى*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...



ههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك مريم نورتى​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااا


----------



## marina ata (1 أغسطس 2009)

*gamda awy awy ya karl*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
يارب يكون في مساواة بين الولد و البنت في الكلام ده
شكرا علي تعب محبتك*


----------



## merna lovejesus (1 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههه موضوع بجد لذييييييييييذ اووووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييييير


----------



## KARL (1 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااا



شكرا على مرورك كليمو
نورت​


----------



## KARL (1 أغسطس 2009)

marina ata قال:


> *gamda awy awy ya karl*​



شكرا لمروركmarina ata
نورتى ​


----------



## KARL (1 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> يارب يكون في مساواة بين الولد و البنت في الكلام ده
> شكرا علي تعب محبتك*



شكرا على ردك ومشاركتكM1ged
نورت​


----------



## الحياة حلوة (2 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههه جميلة اوى هههههههه
بس البنات مظلومين برضوا ف دكاترة بيبقوا غبيبن جدا وانا عندى كدة ف كليتى 
ولازم كمان البنات يبقوا مدلعين لازم عشان الحياة تمشى


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه موضوع بجد لذييييييييييذ اووووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييييير



ميرسى لمرورك ميرنا
بجد نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

الحياة حلوة قال:


> هههههههههههه جميلة اوى هههههههه
> بس البنات مظلومين برضوا ف دكاترة بيبقوا غبيبن جدا وانا عندى كدة ف كليتى
> ولازم كمان البنات يبقوا مدلعين لازم عشان الحياة تمشى



ميرسى جدا لردك ومشاركتك يا جميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ده قصر ديل عشان مش عارف تبقي بنوتة


----------



## ICE IDG (2 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا جدا 
بجد جميلة


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ده قصر ديل عشان مش عارف تبقي بنوتة



ايه
ابقى بنوته
دا كنت انتحر من تانى يوم الولاده
هههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا عسل نورتى​


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا جدا
> بجد جميلة



مرورك هو الاجمل
نورت يا جميل​


----------



## veronika (2 أغسطس 2009)

ياااااالهوي على الحقد 
ايه حد قالكوا تبقوا ولاد
و بعدين ماانتوا واخدين حقكم تالت و متلت
ولا هي غيره و خلاص
​


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

veronika قال:


> ياااااالهوي على الحقد
> ايه حد قالكوا تبقوا ولاد
> و بعدين ماانتوا واخدين حقكم تالت و متلت
> ولا هي غيره و خلاص
> ​



يا بنتى ده مش حقد ولا حاجه ده ظلم
عشان تعرفوا ان الولاد مظلومين
وبعدين انا هاعمل جمعيه اسمها
يا شباب العالم اتحدوا
للقضاء على البنات
ههههه
شكرا على مرورك يا عسل​


----------



## zezza (3 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
لذيذ يا كارل بجد 
بس لو حبينا نبدل الادوار مش هتستحمل يوم واحد فى حياة البنت صدقنى انا 
شكرا على الموضع الذيذ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KARL (5 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لذيذ يا كارل بجد
> بس لو حبينا نبدل الادوار مش هتستحمل يوم واحد فى حياة البنت صدقنى انا
> شكرا على الموضع الذيذ
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مصدقك والله
انا عارف ان البنات فرافير جدا
شكرا على مرورك نورت ​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أغسطس 2009)

*بصراحة بصراحة يعني تستاهلوا انا فرحانة فيكم :ura1:*

*بس انا مش كنت اعرف انكم مفقوعين ومتغاظين مننا كده*

*علي كده بقي الواحده فينا تتفرد علي اخواتها الولاد بقي براحتها وكمان اخواتها اللي في المنتدي :a63:*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع اللذيذ ده يا كارل*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضو بببببببببببببببببجد تحفة مبرررررررررررررررررررسى يا كارل
الرب يسوع يكون معاك ويرعاك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KARL (7 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *بصراحة بصراحة يعني تستاهلوا انا فرحانة فيكم :ura1:*
> 
> *بس انا مش كنت اعرف انكم مفقوعين ومتغاظين مننا كده*
> 
> ...


هههههه
يا بنتى احنا ساكيتين بمزاجنا
شكرا على مرورك
 نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## KARL (7 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> موضو بببببببببببببببببجد تحفة مبرررررررررررررررررررسى يا كارل
> الرب يسوع يكون معاك ويرعاك ربنا يعوضك



ميرسي على مرورك اللى اسعدنى
نورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## Ferrari (16 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههه حلوووووووووووووو يا كارل

شكراً لك
​


----------



## KARL (16 أغسطس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوووووووووووووو يا كارل
> 
> شكراً لك
> ​



ميرسى على مرورك المميز فيراري
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتو البنات ليها احترامها ههههههههه 
تسلم ايدك يا كارل


----------



## KARL (17 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتو البنات ليها احترامها ههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا كارل



هههههه
مش اوى يعنى
نورتى الموضوع يا مرموره​


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدا اووووووووى بجد يا كارل
تسلم ايدك
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2009)

> اما الولد لو جاله تليفون ان ابوه مات واخواته اتحرقوا وامه فى الانعاش
> يروح يقول هى جامعة ابوك روح اترزع مكانك مش مهم تحضر الدافنة كفاية تحضر
> العزاء .


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده اوى دى 

علشان يعرفوا اننا مظلومين 

ميرررررسى كتير ليك 

تحـــــــــــــفه بجد ​


----------



## Moony34 (18 أغسطس 2009)

تحفة يا كارل


----------



## KARL (18 أغسطس 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدا اووووووووى بجد يا كارل
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنايباركك​*



ميرسى على مرورك يا جميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## KARL (18 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده اوى دى
> 
> ...



شفت يا كوك الظلم اللى احنا فيه
ههههههه
نورت يا غالى​


----------



## KARL (18 أغسطس 2009)

moony34 قال:


> تحفة يا كارل



ميرسى على مرورك وردك ومشاركتك مونى
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

karl قال:


> ​ ​
> ​
> ( لو حصلت خناقة فى المنطقة البنات تقعد تتفرج على الخناقة من الشبابيك .
> اما الولاد اللى يشد سكينة واللى يشد جنزير واللى نبوت ويرجعوا اللى
> ...





_ايواااااااااااا_
_كدا ويقولك البنات احلى حاجة فى الكون _
_جميلة اوى ياكارل_ ​


----------



## ponponayah (18 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا لازم يكون كدا
لان احنا ملايكة مش بنعمل حاجة خالص
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كارل على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KARL (18 أغسطس 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ايواااااااااااا_
> _كدا ويقولك البنات احلى حاجة فى الكون _
> _جميلة اوى ياكارل_
> [/center]



اى خدمه
ميرسى على مرورك 
نورت
​


----------



## KARL (18 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا لازم يكون كدا
> لان احنا ملايكة مش بنعمل حاجة خالص
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ملايكه
هههههه
ميرسي على مرورك بنوبونايه
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## maro_12 (19 أغسطس 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## dodoz (19 أغسطس 2009)

*ايوة ايوة*
*صح وهو ده الى لازم يحصل*
*احنا نتدلع وبراحتنا وانتوا .....*
*احم احم*
*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لييييييييييييك *
*موضوع جمييييل جدا*​


----------



## KARL (20 أغسطس 2009)

maro_12 قال:


> thank you so much



شكرا على المرور
نورت​


----------



## KARL (20 أغسطس 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ايوة ايوة*
> *صح وهو ده الى لازم يحصل*
> *احنا نتدلع وبراحتنا وانتوا .....*
> *احم احم*
> ...



يا سلام
انتوا تتدلعوا واحنا
احم احم
ههههههههه
والله عسل
ميرسى على مرورك يا جميل
نورتى/COLOR]​


----------

